# Hollywood vs. Soft Covered Flats



## wemeck (Oct 2, 2003)

Over the last year we have been cleaning out the shop and have gotten rid of all but the tallest of our soft covered flats. The tall flats come in handy for masking. Even at SIUC we were really only using soft-covered flats for flying wall units and masking. Have your shops made the conversion as well?


----------



## wemeck (Oct 24, 2003)

Glad to see a lot of theater construction people on the board!!!


----------



## soundman (Oct 25, 2003)

We try not to use softflats when doors are anywhere nearby because the shaken affect made by slaming/closen a door looks fake. They are good for masking though


----------



## wemeck (Oct 25, 2003)

What sizes and how extensive is your stock flat collection? soft and hard covered.


----------



## soundman (Oct 25, 2003)

we have enough hard 4*8s to build a nice little room and then some door ways and one or 2 window flats. Also we have 2*8 and 3*8 for when you just need a little more.


----------



## wemeck (Oct 29, 2003)

During the strike of lost in yonker I had the crew save all the hoolywood flats with the exception of two archs and one small wall unit. I am a little worried about over stock of the flats. But I have Hello Dolly in the spring and that is looking to be a big show. If push came to shove, i would canabolize them for the lumber.


----------

